# Electrical Problems with 94 Altima



## bdsutto (Oct 18, 2005)

Bought my Altima about five months ago. At first, slowly started having little problems, radio would cut out. It still cuts out, but if i slap the side of it, it will come back on. Then, two months ago, the dash lights started dimming when the head lights were on. Then the clock started doing the same thing. Now, with the winter coming on, the defrost is having problems coming on. Sometimes having problems starting too. I know this is electrical, but what kind/kinds of electrical problems? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Hows the battery?


----------



## bdsutto (Oct 18, 2005)

the battery is fine, never had any problems with it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

bdsutto said:


> the battery is fine, never had any problems with it.


 Take a voltmeter and with the car turned off, take a DC volt reading on the battery it should read 12 DCvolts, if its lower than that, the battery is on its way out. Also, take the caps off the battery and make sure there is enough distilled water in it. If the battery is older that 4-5 years its time to replace it. A weak battery will work the alternator to death.

Next, check the alternator, AutoZONE or a rep. mechanic should be able to do this at no cost, its can be difficult for a home mechanic to do it.

Frank


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

- The radio problem is probably a grounding problem with the radio chassis. 
- The dash lights and clock are probably due to a dimmer switch problem.
- Headlights that causes dimming are usually alternator ground problems. But check all the grounds and retighten them.
- The rear heat defrost is probably a bad (intermittent) switch or a bad rear defrost element or the contacts to it.
- The starting problem is probably a tune-up issue.

Take it in for repairs if you are uncomfortable with electricals.


----------



## andy9 (Oct 20, 2005)

try checking your negative battery cable.i recently had similar problems,bought a new battery at the recommendation of the Advance Auto salesman, and that did not work.fearing the worst, i took the car to a local mechanic who traced the problems to the negative battery cable which had corroded on the inside causing it to not be grounded.cost me $35 ,which was abargain compared to what i was anticipating!


----------

